# POWER OF CHINESE MEDECINE



## deddy (Jan 23, 2006)

Dear All

Really just a note to indicate that there are solutions to infertility.  After 12 IUI cycles (I wasn't producing enough eggs to warrant IVF) and no success, in April of this year I got on a plane to Barcelona, but returned very unsure whether this was for me.  At the age of 45 I was starting to have irregular periods and I wasn't ovulating.  However, I decided to have one final go at having my own baby (can be stubborn like that)!  I had been so unhappy with Western medecine that I surveyed my options and did 2 things:

1.  Chinese Medecine
I found someone through the British Acupuncture Council (Windrush Clinic, Denham).  David (Wilson) was terrific - reassuring, very calm, and very caring.  With the first cycle of treatment he managed to get my period back to 28 days on the nose, with the second cycle he managed to get me to ovulate, and by the third cycle I was pregnant, totally naturally!

In addition to the chinese medecine I have been having acupuncture with David every week.  

2.  Hypno Fertility
I had read that Paul McKenna had managed to cure "unexplained infertility" (my prognosis).  He isn't available for personal consultations, but I found another lady (Tina Taylor, Unconscious Healing) on the Internet and went to see her just once!  Tina has a CD called Fertility which can be bought on the Internet, and I listened to it every evening.

In addition, I ate well (mostly organic), rested, and practiced yoga.

So, it has taken me 3 months to achieve my life's dream.  Of course, at my age, keeping a baby is just as difficult as getting one, but if you are close to giving up I can only suggest you give this a try.  I wouldn't have believed it myself if I hadn't seen my Basal Temperature Chart changing by the day into a perfectly shaped line.  Good luck, and I can't recommend David and Tina enough.


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Well done Deddy and thanks for sharing your story.  Fingers crossed that this all works out for you!
D x


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Well done Deddy Thats Fantastic news Thanks for sharing your story.

I feel as you do about Chinese meds/acupuncture and the fact that western medicine is not aways the key.

Lol VeballanXX


----------



## pje (Jun 15, 2005)

Great news Deddy and certainly gives one hope.
I am 43 and contemplating further tx.  That you were able to get pregnant naturally after 3 months on your regime was fantastic.

Best of the luck with the pregnancy.
Maz


----------



## wannabe mum (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats Deddy, will keep everything crossed for you.  I have been told by numerous people, one of the nurses in the NNU looking after my son suggested acupuncture and chinese medicine.  

Take Care

Wendy xx


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Deddy,

Not sure if you are still checking in.  It took me just 4/5 months on Chinese herbs, acupuncture and doing yoga to achieve my first ever pregnancy.  That was after two rounds of IVF last year.  Now 36+ weeks naturally pregnant with my 46th birthday on Nov 20th.  Little one due 6th December but going to be coming at 38 1/2 weeks if not before...

Hope all is well with you

Nuala


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

There is a fantastic book, the Infertility Cure by Randine Lewis with lots of info on acupuncture and TCM


----------



## silvermoonflower (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi everyone

There is an interview with Randine Lewis on internet radio until 09/03/07. go to www.myspiritradio.com, find the WellBeing for Women show - Randine is parts 3 and 4. it is very interesting and she is so refreshing and positive.

Enjoy!

Sara


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Just re-stumbled upon this thread... a couple of days ago I too read about Randine Lewis, I've ordered the book but the website is worth a read http://www.thefertilesoul.com/Diagnosis/IVF/.

I emailed and asked about retreats in Europe, apparently the usually do one in the UK but not this year - there is a person applying their principles in the UK, anyone interested PM me and I'll send you details.

Dippy x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for that, Dippy, will see what I can do with the info. Am going to see a new acupuncturist tomorrow who's studied TCM, so might not need to look elsewhere. Still, you gotta keep your options open!


----------



## purpleangel (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi all

I'm also a fan of Chinese Herbs - I was about to start IVF but thought I'd give the herbs a go first - within 5 days of taking them, my cycle changed to 28 days (from 26) and after 3 weeks I was pregnant.  I couldn't believe it - I had been trying for two years and am not a spring chicken any more (I am 40 years old).  Sadly I lost the baby at 3 months but am planning to start Chinese Herbs again.  I really wish more women would try Chinese medicine, there's nothing to lose!

Angie


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Dippy - i'm v interested in the uk practioner... can't work out how to email you though!
thx
fluffy


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Purple - I am sorry to hear about your loss but what an amazing story!  Good luck with next round.  We have to do ICSI cos DH had a vasectomy  , but I'm doing everything that I can to increase my chances of it working 4th time.  The media make out IVF to be this wonder treatment but really some of the alternatives particularily TCM are amazing!

Fluffy, working my way slowly through that book, recommend it highly - I'll PM you the stuff now  !
Dippy x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Just thought I'd let you all know about how acupuncture and Chinese herbs are changing my life for the better; maybe it's encouraging to somebody else.

I had four acupuncture sessions so far, first one 4 weeks ago, then another one a week later, then 2 weeks break and one this week. I went for a consultation with a herbalist 2 weeks ago and started taking Chinese herbs specially mixed for me.

My body's response has been amazing and encouraging: energy levels are up, skintone has improved, my cycle has shortened back to what it was when I was younger (28/29 days), period completely painfree (!!) same with ovulation, I sleep better and have lost weight without trying. It feels like my body is undergoing some sort of rejuvenation process which I'm convinced will lead to BFP very soon.  

I cannot remember the last time I felt this well and looked this good, and I definitely put it down to TCM. Taking a break from IUI tx was the best thing I have done in a long while, and even if I don't conceive naturally within the next two months, I'll be in much better shape for any future 'conventional' tx.

So, that was my 2p's worth... good luck to all of us!!


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi ElsBelle - that is great news, I agree after 3 sessions my cycle (was v light and barely 2 days, she said not long enough to be fertile) is already 3 days and heavier she wants 5 days and heavier... best of all NO CRAMPS  !  I had a bit of a run in with the herbs though, they don't mix with alcohol   
Good luck and let us know how you get on! Dippy x


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ElsBelle

I was thinking of giving acupuncture and Chinese Herbs a go ... and I'm hovering between Manchester and the Midlands these days I was wondering if you could recommend the acupuncturist you have been seeing.  Does he advertise as 'treating' fertility issues?

Thanks

dcon_blue


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

I'm really glad it worked for you but it doesn't for everybody. I've had acupuncture weekly plus various Chinese herbs for 2 years and still not conceived. A raft of Western med test show I am ovulating and have no particular problem, plus DP's sperm is fine and lively. The acupuncturist seems excellent and it's relaxing. So all I've lost is a couple of thousand pounds!

xx love Leaf


----------



## laraboo (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi yes I must echo leafs post I had accupuncture last year for about 6 months, and I didnt feel any different apart from The sessions made my fall asleep!!! I had previous tx with the same effect so eveybody reacts differently.
Laraboo


----------

